# Update: Naturalization based on years of residence in Cyprus



## _misha_ (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello Expats, 

I have often read things on here and as I have some up to date information from my lawyer I thought I'd share it with you. Its not great news though. 

Background: (can be skipped if you don't want to read lots)
I have just completed the magic 7 years of legal residence that entitles me to apply for Cyprus citizenship based on the fact I have lived here legally for the whole period. The other two was of obtaining Cypriot citizenship are by investing millions of Euros (i call this buying a passport) or by marriage or family links. 

A friend of mine works in a company that assists foreign millionaires to 'buy' their passports under the 'investor scheme' and they guarantee a 3 month turn around between applying and getting the passport. SO they obviously have the staff in immigration for this! 

The update (the point of this post)

Well here is the punch line. I checked with my lawyer and started my application for naturalization and was told that the immigration department take *6-7 YEARS* to process these. I was absolutely gob smacked and questioned it and the lawyer said that only this week immigration started to process applications made in 2009. 

My rant 

Is this criminal or illegal? sadly not. Does it break EU laws and can we get help from there? Sadly not. Is it basically saying that you can't get citizenship for 14 years (and in reality can't get at all?.. yes! 

Is it morally and ethically reprehensible to sell passports to foreigners (who wont and don't even live here) in three months, and at the same time not provide for someone who has lived, worked paid tax and social insurance here and built a life here? Defiantly. 

Cant post links but a google search will show you many companies offering a passport in 3 months for investors.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with you misha. 
We have lived here for 12 years and have considered applying but have decided it is really isn't worth the hassle for us. If we had applied once we had been here for 7 years we would now only be two years away from getting it but at the time we didn't want to. Now we feel it is too late.

I agree it is disgraceful that you can get a passport in 3 months if you have millions to invest while long term residents have to wait 6-7 years after first applying.


----------



## _misha_ (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep its awful! meanwhile ever Cyrpriot living in the UK will easily get UK passport.


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

I applied for Cyprus passport after 8 years in 2010. I had an interview in early 2018. Still, I haven't heard anything from them. Absolutely, disgraceful!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I was just gathering all the documents to apply for naturalisation but after reading this thread I will not bother. Can the people who have applied already relate what they have done to chase up the applications?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I have heard of a number of people here in the East who after 7 years have applied for naturalisation and have waited for between 9 and 18 months for the documentation etc to arrive, one person who has recently applied reported immigration advised her it should be around 13 months and to contact them if nothing heard by then.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Jonand Gaynor, I have read similar on other forums since yesterday. It would be interesting to hear a first hand experience though
Garry


----------

